# Chaffhay



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone fees it to their chickens? 
My local feed store gave me a bag to try, my chickens go nuts over it.

Www.chaffhaye.com


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your link gives me a warning. I'll have to look up the chaff hay.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm that's weird. It's fermented, my chickens go nuts over it.they get a bowl full once a week. It smells good too


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh good God no. I bought two bales of this when we got goats. The whole way home the smell was so bad I had my head hanging out the window trying not to vomit!! I was so happy when those fat little brats ate the last of it... never bought it again. Never tried giving it to the chickens... Seems a bit odd but who knows.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It says it's good for chickens,goats, alpacas too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What kind of hay?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's fermented, called chaffhay.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Both coops go nuts for it now. I give a bowl once a week and they devour it


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will have to look for it. It comes in a bag? How heavy?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It comes in small 1lb bag and larger like for horses. The website should have locations for distributers,my local feed store got it . To me it smells good ,sweet and fermented.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

You have to refrigerate it after you open it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yumm! Looks good. I got to go to the feed store Monday, so I'll ask. It's nice green.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It smells good, like sweet molasses.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

And your chickens love it?It looks like something you'd put in a pipe and smoke.Which reminds me of a joke my MIL told me-Chicken Pot Pie,my 3 favorite things!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They go nuts over it, the bowl is devoured fast.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They got some today and swarmed like bees lol. By the time I was done taking pics they ate all of it in both bowls


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll have to see if my feed store sells it.I'll try anything once,twice if I like it!!!How big are the bags?I don't have a lot of fridge room.....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They come in small 1 lb bags and larger. I took the 1lb bag and put it in 2 gal zip lock bags and it fit in the fridge perfectly


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok they come in 5lb bags not 1 lb.. I picked up more yesterday. I give them a bowlful.once a week so one 5 lb bag lasts me almost 4 weeks as I split it in the two coops


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It sounds good since the grass is dead right now.When you said it smelled sweet it kinda sold me so I at least have to try it.I'm not due to go to the feed store for a week or so but if I happen to pass by there I'll stop in.My chickens love their greens!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love the smell, it reminds me of my vacations in the Catskill region growing up, horses, hay, old barns


----------

